# New way of cleaning alloys!



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

This is not my photo, I seen it on Facebook and thought I would share!


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Quality!
What sort of tablets are best do you think? Lol
:thumbup:

sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

I've done this before on some wheels I was refurbing, didn't really work tbh


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

Renegade said:


> Quality!
> What sort of tablets are best do you think? Lol
> :thumbup:
> 
> sent from my smart-arsed phone


1oz of carpro trix?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Kinda like the machines some tyre places have. lol.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

thats brilliant


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Bet your wife loves you...


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I have done things like this before when the wife has been out. Remember having an old 1.8 TD mondeo and I used the bath to clean out the intercooler.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I need a dishwasher!!!!


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

You used too hot a wash.....it melted the tyre


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

My wife moans about washing my Microfibres imagine what it would be like if she opened the dishwasher and found a wheel, Death by verbal abuse.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Renegade said:


> Quality!
> What sort of tablets are best do you think? Lol
> :thumbup:
> 
> sent from my smart-arsed phone


I think it was a blue tablet for the owner:lol:


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I once cleaned a rocker-cover in the dishwasher. I waited until my wife was out shopping though. It came out gleaming!


----------

